# chi relativo



## Kermosura

Ciao ragazzi, ho un dubbio. Mi piacerebbe sapere se posso usare in questo caso il pronome chi, o se invece è meglio usare un altro tipo di costruzione.

"Consiglierei a chi piace l'arte e la storia di visitare Roma"

"Consiglierei a tutti quelli a cui piace l'arte e la storia di visitare Roma"

Grazie per i vostri consigli!


----------



## laurella

Ciao!

Ad orecchio mi suona molto meglio la seconda opzione.
Ancora meglio direi _"A coloro ai quali piace e l'arte e la storia, consiglierei di visitare Roma"_ sempre che tu non possa dire _"A chi è appassionato di arte e storia, consiglierei di visitare Roma"_, ma questo dipende dal contesto.
Spero di averti aiutato almeno un pochino. Ciao!


----------



## Kermosura

Grazie di tutto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non ci sono alternative alla seconda frase: la prima sarebbe corretta con un verbo transitivo come "amare", "ammirare", "adorare", ecc. Il verbo "piacere" richiede una costruzione diversa.

GS


----------



## Necsus

O _apprezzare_. E direi _piacciono _(vedi discussione su 'folla e popolino'). 
Giorgio, neanch'io consiglierei 'consiglierei a chi piace l'arte', però non riesco a individuarne esattamente il motivo, perché questo fatto mal si concilia con la regola che ho riportato anni fa nella discussione su '*Chi':* 


> 'Chi' è un pronome doppio, o dimostrativo-relativo, ed equivale a 'colui il quale', ma ha delle regole d'uso secondo le quali la sua funzione può essere di:
> [...]
> 3) complemento indiretto nella reggente e soggetto (sii buono con chi [con colui/comp.ind. - il quale/soggetto] ti vuole bene), o oggetto (sono certo dell'innocenza di chi [di colui/comp.ind. - il quale/oggetto] accusi), o complemento indiretto (il messaggio giunse a chi [a colui/comp. ind. - al quale/comp.ind.] era diretto) nella relativa.


 Con _a chi piace _infatti saremmo in quest'ultimo caso, complemento indiretto nella reggente e nella relativa (il messaggio giunse a chi era destinato). Rifletterovvi.


----------



## laurella

Necsus, è vero! Certamente la prima frase che ho proposto deve essere corretta con "piacciono".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.
Se scompongo (un po' alla Chomskyana, diciamo) la Frase "Il messaggio giunse a chi era destinato", ottengo: 
Matrice: Il messaggio giunse a shrdlu 
Inserto: Il messaggio era destinato a shrdlu

Se invece scompongo "Consiglierei a chi piace l'arte" (che tra l'altro non è neppure una Frase, ma solo un frammento, e per questo aggiungo in testa un "Lo": "Lo consiglierei a chi piace l'arte"), ottengo:

Matrice: lo consiglierei a shrdlu
Inserto: a shrdlu piace l'arte

Mi sembra che la diversa posizione di shrdlu (parola senza senso, ma "di servizio": avrei potuto usare X, Y, ecc.) nei due Inserti mostri la non assimilabilità di "piacere" al modello che invece va bene per "giungere". O ti sembra che io abbia — seppur senza malizia — barato nell'individuazione del secondo Inserto? Può anche darsi...

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Oppure (comparando frasi di simile sintassi): 

"Lo consiglierei a chi piace l'arte"
Matrice: lo consiglierei a shrdlu
Inserto: *a* shrdlu piace l'arte

"Lo consiglierei a chi ammira l'arte"
Matrice: lo consiglierei a shrdlu
Inserto: shrdlu ammira l'arte

Se ho capito bene, allora per rendere formalmente logica la frase con "piace", dovremmo teoricamente inserire una preposizione "a" in più: *** _Lo consiglierei ad *a* chi piace l'arte_.


----------



## Youngfun

Anch'io avevo pensato la stessa cosa di francis  ... da un punto meramente logico.

Nella lingua parlata di tutti i giorni (non-standard e sgrammaticata) dico semplicemente:

***_Consiglio a chi gli piace l'arte e la storia di visitare Roma._
***_Consiglio a tutti quelli che gli piace l'arte e la storia di visitare Roma._

Italiano regionale o semplicemente italiano sgrammaticato? Nella seconda frase c'è anche quel "che" generico in luogi di preposizione+cui... errore abbastanza diffuso e già dibattuto sul forum.
Concludo qui la mia mostra della sgrammaticità.

Per quanto riguarda mi piace/mi piacciono direi che è la stessa questione di c'è/ci sono.


----------



## olaszinho

Youngfun, a me suonano assai sgrammaticate, in particolare la seconda. Ciò non significa che frasi simili non si sentano nel parlato, ma nello scritto fanno rabbrividire.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

È vero che sono bruttarelle, però qualcuno mi spieghi perché, se le manipoliamo un po' — mica molto, però — diventano potabili?

1. A chi piace l'arte e la storia consiglio di visitare Roma.
2. A tutti quelli (a) cui piace l'arte e la storia consiglio di visitare Roma. (_qui ho dovuto stare un po' più a lungo in sala trucco_  )

GS
PS Comunque, cari amici, dobbiamo farcene una ragione: _piacere_ ha una sua costruzione che lo differenzia da quella d'altri verbi di sentimenti/emozioni, ecc. E non a caso la sua "gestione" costituisce un ostacolo ragguardevole per gli stranieri apprendenti l'italiano. In "Mi piace la pizza", il Soggetto è la pizza, anche se essa si trova nella posizione che è normalmente riservata all'oggetto diretto; per di più il "Soggetto logico" di questo tipo di predilezione si trova al dativo (a me/mi). Vi pare poco?  
"(Io) Amo la pizza", invece non pone problemi a nessuno. Ma non esistono pasti gratis in questa valle di lacrime! Come disse il prof. d'inglese che non riusciva a far digerire ai suoi studenti che "mi piace la pizza" NON è ME LIKES the pizza. Quel che è fatto è reso


----------



## Necsus

E vabbe'...


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> È vero che sono bruttarelle, però qualcuno mi spieghi perché, se le manipoliamo un po' — mica molto, però — diventano potabili?
> 
> 1. A chi piace l'arte e la storia consiglio di visitare Roma.
> 2. A tutti quelli (a) cui piace l'arte e la storia consiglio di visitare Roma.



A mio parere la seconda è chiara perché contiene i due dativi necessari: "(*a*) *cui* piace" e "*a* tutti ... consiglio"  (spontaneamente preferirei _a cui_, ma se _cui_ lo intendiamo come _casus obliquus_ di che/chi, allora non mi pare illogico neanche senza _a_)

Invece, la "potabilità" della prima sarà data forse dalla posizione di "a chi", cioè si trova all'inizio della frase, quindi quasi fosse applicabile sia per "piace" che per "consiglio" (come se fosse messo davanti a parentesi, matematicamente parlando ). 



> ... _piacere_ ha una sua costruzione che lo differenzia da quella d'altri verbi di sentimenti/emozioni, ecc. E non a caso la sua "gestione" costituisce un ostacolo ragguardevole per gli stranieri apprendenti l'italiano ...  "mi piace la pizza" NON è ME LIKES the pizza.


Questo lo vedo piuttosto come problema degli inglesi e non di stranieri in genere, visto che costruzioni corrispondenti a _piacere _con dativo esistono in tante lingue (quelle slave, romanze, tedesco, ungherese ...).


----------



## Youngfun

francis, mi hai letto di nuovo nel pensiero 
Nella prima frase, quella preposizione "a" _2 in 1_ mi sembra molto una delle usuali "furbate alla Giorgio Spizzi"  in senso positivo.
Invece nella seconda, non sono tanto sicuro se si possa omettere la seconda "a"... mentre mettendola c'è una ripetizione di due "a" molto vicine, ma la frase mi sembra comunque corretta. 

Però tra le lingue che conosco, anche il cinese, il francese*, il portoghese e lo spagnolo arcaico usano di solito una struttura più simile al _like_ inglese.
*Infatti noto che i francesi usano di più il verbo amare che non il verbo piacere, a parte nell'espressione cristallizzata corrispondente al _per favore_, lett. _se a lei piace_.

Tornando in tema, io riformulerei la frase così:

-Se a qualcuno piace l'arte e la storia, (gli) consiglio di visitare Roma.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Young.

Non ci avevo neppure pensato a fare una furbata (e non sapevo neanche di essere un furbacchione _usuale_). Mi era venuto in mente che così sembrava più accettabile.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> francis, mi hai letto di nuovo nel pensiero  ...


Da oggi in poi, devi pensare solo a cose belle (visto le mie capacità telepatiche ...) 


> Invece nella seconda, non sono tanto sicuro se si possa omettere la seconda "a"... mentre mettendola c'è una ripetizione di due "a" molto vicine, ma la frase mi sembra comunque corretta.


Neanch'io, ma Giorgio l'aveva messo tra parentesi, quindi la detta frase è accettabile anche senza quella "a". Comunque, le due "a" non mi suonano male o cacofonico (in questo caso). Ma è solo la mia impressione personale.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> A chi piace l'arte e la storia consiglio di visitare Roma ...


A proposito, m'interesserebbe se questa frase possa andar bene per un madrelingua anche con il pronome _gli_ (eventualmente con una virgola davanti): "A chi piace l'arte e la storia, *gli* consiglio di visitare Roma."

(cioè, se va bene la costruzione "a chi ... gli")


----------



## Youngfun

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, m'interesserebbe se questa frase possa andar bene per un madrelingua anche con il pronome _gli_ (eventualmente con una virgola davanti): "A chi piace l'arte e la storia, *gli* consiglio di visitare Roma."
> 
> (cioè, se va bene la costruzione "a chi ... gli")


Nel parlato sicuramente sì.
È simile a costruzioni tipo "a me mi piace" (che non è considerato scorretto dall'Accademia della Crusca), "a lui gli dico", "questo film l'ho già visto" ecc. Quello che alcuni chiamano italiano neo-standard.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Young.
> 
> Non ci avevo neppure pensato a fare una furbata (e non sapevo neanche di essere un furbacchione _usuale_). Mi era venuto in mente che così sembrava più accettabile.
> 
> GS


Ciao Giorgio. 
Chiedo scuso se non ho usato proprio il termine più adatto, diciamo che più che furbate, trovi sempre degli stratagemmi per mutare delle frasi sbagliate in corrette. Direi uova di Colombo.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, m'interesserebbe se questa frase possa andar bene per un madrelingua anche con il pronome _gli_ (eventualmente con una virgola davanti): "A chi piace l'arte e la storia, *gli* consiglio di visitare Roma."
> 
> (cioè, se va bene la costruzione "a chi ... gli")


Sì, ad esclusione dell'uso del verbo al singolare perché le cose che _piacciono_ sono due.


----------



## olaszinho

"È simile a costruzioni tipo "a me mi piace" (che non è considerato scorretto dall'Accademia della Crusca), "a lui gli dico", "questo film l'ho già visto" ecc. Quello che alcuni chiamano italiano neo-standard." Youngfun



Sì Youngfun, usalo in un tema o in una versione di latino, poi vedi ciò che ti succede. " A Cesare gli piaceva la Gallia"


----------



## Youngfun

Infatti eviterei frasi del genere nello scritto. 
Chissà perché in queste frasi, lo spagnolo invece prescrive proprio queste forme qui, che in italiano sono considerate sgrammaticate.


----------



## olaszinho

Youngfun said:


> Infatti eviterei frasi del genere nello scritto.
> Chissà perché in queste frasi, lo spagnolo invece prescrive proprio queste forme qui, che in italiano sono considerate sgrammaticate.




Me lo sono chiesto sempre anch'io. Ad ogni modo, impare l'uso del doppio pronome in spagnolo è stato facile, considerando che nel parlato, per lo meno dalle mie parti, si usa parecchio.


----------



## Kermosura

Ciao ragazzi! È da tempo che non entravo nel forum e sono sorpresa delle vostre risposte, leggendole penso di aver individuato il motivo per cui questo "chi" non va. 
Secondo me, per poter usare chi come relativo, deve essere il soggetto della frase relativa. 
Dunque, in queste due frasi si potrebbe usare a chi, visto che c'è un verbo di cui è soggetto (è, ammira)
_
A chi è appassionato di arte e storia, consiglierei di visitare Roma.
A chi ammira l'arte e la storia, consiglierei di visitare Roma._

Invece se usiamo il verbo piacere  "chi" non è il vero soggetto, e quindi la frase è agrammaticale, e si deve far ricorso a un relativo diverso.

Correggetemi se sbaglio 

Grazie di tutto


----------



## Necsus

Sì, è esattamente così, Kermosura.  
Per la precisione, la regola è che ci deve essere identità di soggetto (grammaticale) tra proposizione principale e relativa. Anch'io mi ero dimenticato della discussione, ma in realtà mi era stata fornita in proposito un'informazione tratta dalla Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione, di cui non dispongo, che sintetizzata dice: 
"il pronome indipendente può fungere da compl. preposizionale della subordinata relativa 1) se può fungere contemporaneamente da complemento dello stesso tipo anche per la principale e 2) se il soggetto delle due frasi è lo stesso. [...] Oppure se si dà la condizione 1) e se al posto di 2) si ha 3), cioè che i verbi della frase principale e di quella subordinata sono identici".


----------



## Kermosura

Brava! Grazie del tuo contributo!


----------

